

The 99% (A conference in NYC) - sam_in_nyc
http://www.the99percent.com/

======
sam_in_nyc
Has anybody has been to a conference like this before? Was it worth the price-
tag ($300-500)?

Anybody going to this?

------
jcapote
So THAT is what the bottom half of seth godin's face looks like...

